# [SOLVED] Problem ze Splashem

## Zitan

Skompilowałem kernel używając genkernel

```
genkernel --menuconfig --clean --splash --install --makeopts=-j3 --mountboot --disklabel --splash=gentoo --splash-res=1024x768 all

```

grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo 2.6.30-gentoo-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.30-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda6 vga=791 splash=silent,theme:gentoo console=tty1 quiet

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.30-gentoo-r5
```

podczas boot-owania systemu pojawia się:

```
ERROR: you real /dev is missing tty1 with is required for splash
```

nic nie mogę znaleźć na ten temat

----------

## SlashBeast

zamontuj drugi raz rootfs (albo zrob bind) i zobacz czy w /dev/ masz tty0-3.

----------

## Zitan

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> zamontuj drugi raz rootfs (albo zrob bind)

 

Wyjdę na ignoranta może nawet na głupka, ale przyznaje nie rozumiem co napisałeś nie znam się na Gentoo w takim stopniu jak bym chciał :/, na razie przynajmniej. Proszę jeśli to możliwe wyjaśnij mi to bardziej łopatalogicznie.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> i zobacz czy w /dev/ masz tty0-3.

 

```
Gentoo zitan # ls /dev/

X0R                 oldmem    sr0    tty45           usbdev4.1_ep81

block               port      tgt    tty46           usbdev5.1_ep00

bsg                 psaux     tty    tty47           usbdev5.1_ep81

bus                 ptmx      tty0   tty48           usbdev6.1_ep00

cdrom               pts       tty1   tty49           usbdev6.1_ep81

cdrw                ptyp0     tty10  tty5            usbdev7.1_ep00

char                ram       tty11  tty50           usbdev7.1_ep81

console             ram0      tty12  tty51           usbdev8.1_ep00

cpu_dma_latency     ram1      tty13  tty52           usbdev8.1_ep81

dac960_gam          ram10     tty14  tty53           usbdev8.2_ep00

device-mapper       ram11     tty15  tty54           usbdev8.2_ep81

disk                ram12     tty16  tty55           vboxdrv

dvd                 ram13     tty17  tty56           vboxnetctl

dvdrw               ram14     tty18  tty57           vcs

fb                  ram15     tty19  tty58           vcs1

fb0                 ram2      tty2   tty59           vcs10

fbcondecor          ram3      tty20  tty6            vcs11

full                ram4      tty21  tty60           vcs12

fuse                ram5      tty22  tty61           vcs16

gpmctl              ram6      tty23  tty62           vcs2

hidraw0             ram7      tty24  tty63           vcs3

initctl             ram8      tty25  tty7            vcs4

input               ram9      tty26  tty8            vcs5

kmem                ramdisk   tty27  tty9            vcs6

kmsg                random    tty28  ttyS0           vcs7

loop                rd        tty29  ttyS1           vcs8

loop0               root      tty3   ttyS2           vcs9

loop1               rtc       tty30  ttyS3           vcsa

loop2               rtc0      tty31  ttyp0           vcsa1

loop3               scd0      tty32  urandom         vcsa10

loop4               sda       tty33  usbdev1.1_ep00  vcsa11

loop5               sda1      tty34  usbdev1.1_ep81  vcsa12

loop6               sda2      tty35  usbdev2.1_ep00  vcsa16

loop7               sda3      tty36  usbdev2.1_ep81  vcsa2

mapper              sda4      tty37  usbdev2.2_ep00  vcsa3

mcelog              sda5      tty38  usbdev2.2_ep81  vcsa4

megadev0            sda6      tty39  usbdev2.5_ep00  vcsa5

mem                 sda7      tty4   usbdev2.6_ep00  vcsa6

network_latency     sg0       tty40  usbdev2.6_ep81  vcsa7

network_throughput  sg1       tty41  usbdev2.6_ep82  vcsa8

null                shm       tty42  usbdev3.1_ep00  vcsa9

nvidia0             snapshot  tty43  usbdev3.1_ep81  zero

nvidiactl           snd       tty44  usbdev4.1_ep00

```

----------

## SlashBeast

z roota:

```
mkdir test

mount -o bind / test

ls test/dev
```

a potem

```
umount test

rmdir test
```

----------

## Zitan

```
ls test/dev

console  ptmx  ptyp0   shm  tty0   ttyS1  ttyS3  urandom

null     pts   random  tty  ttyS0  ttyS2  ttyp0  zero
```

zamienić w grubie tty1 na ttyS1? tak mam to rozumieć?

----------

## SlashBeast

Dziwne to. SPROBUJ w tym katalog, test/dev dac "mknod tty1 c 4 0 && chmod 666 tty1" wtedy odmontuj i sprawdz, czy dziala.

----------

## Zitan

```
zitan@Gentoo ~ $ sudo su

Gentoo zitan # 

Gentoo zitan # mkdir test 

Gentoo zitan # mount -o bind / test 

Gentoo zitan # mknod tty1 c 4 0 && chmod 666 tty1

Gentoo zitan # ls test/dev

console  ptmx  ptyp0   shm  tty0   ttyS1  ttyS3  urandom

null     pts   random  tty  ttyS0  ttyS2  ttyp0  zero

Gentoo zitan # umount test 

Gentoo zitan # ls test/dev

ls: cannot access test/dev: No such file or directory

Gentoo zitan # mount -o bind / test 

Gentoo zitan # ls test/dev

console  ptmx  ptyp0   shm  tty0   ttyS1  ttyS3  urandom

null     pts   random  tty  ttyS0  ttyS2  ttyp0  zero

Gentoo zitan # 
```

Problem pozostał bo jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem po tej operacji powinno pojawić się w /dev tty1

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie wpadlem na to, ze zrobisz mknod poza dev, przed mknod daj 'cd test/dev'.

----------

## Zitan

```
ls test/dev 

console  ptmx  ptyp0   shm  tty0   ttyS1  ttyS3  urandom

null     pts   random  tty  ttyS0  ttyS2  ttyp0  zero

Gentoo dev # cd dev

bash: cd: dev: No such file or directory

Gentoo dev # cd /dev

Gentoo dev # mknod tty1 c 4 0 && chmod 666 tty1 

mknod: `tty1': File exists

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Eh... w katalogu dev ktory jest PO bindzie w katalogu test masz zrobic mknod. NIE w /dev ktorego pilnuje udev.

----------

## Belliash

pierdzielicie...

tez dostaje ten komunikat przy starcie a splash mimo to dziala...

1) skompiluj sobie kernela (zadbaj by byl w /usr/src/linux) zainstaluj go i moduly (make && make install && make modules_install)

2) genkernel --splash=gentoo ramdisk

w /boot utworzy Ci plik o nazwie initramfs-genkernel-* gdzie * to architektura-wersja-patchset...ja mam dla przykaldu initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.30-zen1

w grub.conf mam taki oto wpis:

title=Gentoo Linux 2009.0

        kernel=(hd0,1)/vmlinuz-2.6.30-zen1 root=/dev/sda3 vga=788 splash=silent,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1 quiet

        initrd=(hd0,1)/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.30-zen1

----------

## Zitan

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Eh... w katalogu dev ktory jest PO bindzie w katalogu test masz zrobic mknod. NIE w /dev ktorego pilnuje udev.

 

```
Gentoo zitan # mount -o bind / test

Gentoo zitan # cd test/

Gentoo zitan # mknod tty1 c 4 0 && chmod 666 tty1 

Gentoo zitan # ls test/dev/

console  ptmx  ptyp0   shm  tty0  ttyS0  ttyS2  ttyp0    zero

null     pts   random  tty  tty1  ttyS1  ttyS3  urandom

```

I po problemie - SOLVED

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Zitan wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Eh... w katalogu dev ktory jest PO bindzie w katalogu test masz zrobic mknod. NIE w /dev ktorego pilnuje udev. 
> 
> ```
> Gentoo zitan # mount -o bind / test
> 
> ...

 

Czyli po dodaniu tty1 dziala splash?

Btw, 2 linijka Twojego 'code' powinna zawierac cd test/dev/ a nie cd test/ ale chyba dobrze zrobiles koniec koncow skoro tty1 masz.

----------

## Zitan

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Czyli po dodaniu tty1 dziala splash?
> 
> 

 

No właśnie problem zniknął -czyli informacja o błędzie się nie pojawia, ale jak rozumiem do pełni szczęścia muszę zainstalować bootsplasha żeby mieć grafikę w konsoli w trybie verbose bo obecnie nie mam nic

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Btw, 2 linijka Twojego 'code' powinna zawierac cd test/dev/ a nie cd test/ ale chyba dobrze zrobiles koniec koncow skoro tty1 masz.

 

Zgadza się zrobiłem tak jak napisałeś błąd rzeczywiście jest bo między czasie pisałem kupę nie potrzebnych poleceń, nie widziałem potrzeby tego umieszczać, ale jak widać nie poprawnie skopiowałem  :Smile: 

----------

